# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  مخالفات شرعية في قانون الطفل

## عبدالله

*مخالفات شرعية في قانون الطفل
25/06/2010**
*
*جاء إقرار مجلس الشوري لقانون الطفل الجديد عام‏2008‏ ليثير عاصفة من الجدل لم ولن تهدأ ابدا‏ ‏المؤيدون يعتبرونه انتصارا لحقوق الطفل لمحاربته لظاهرة التسول والتحرش بالأطفال وختان الاناث‏
...‏ اما الجبهة المعارضة تراه مليئا بالثغرات والمخالفات التي تتعارض بشكل صريح مع الشريعة خاصة فيما يخص قانون الرؤية‏,‏ الوصاية التعليمية‏,‏ العقاب البدني للطفل ورفع سن الزواج وأحقية المرأة في نسب طفلها مجهول النسب إليهامما ادي الي خلط ما يخص قوانين الأحوال الشخصية والمدنية بالقوانين الخاصة بالطفل‏.‏ الحقيقة ان ما تم استصداره من قوانين خلال السنوات الماضية والذي اعتبره البعض انتصارا لصالح المرأة ما هو الا انتصار زائف نجح في شطر الأسرة الي فريقين متنافسين‏...‏اب وام‏...‏ رجل وامرأة وتناسي ان الإسلام لا يعرف التجزئة والأسرة ليست شأنا شخصيا ولكنها شأن مجتمعي بل هي أساس المجتمع‏..‏بها يبدأ وعبرها يتمدد وبها يحفظ عقيدته وهويته‏.‏ لذا كان هذا التحقيق‏.‏
ان الإسلام قد اهتم في تشريعاته ومبادئه وتعاليمه أجل الاهتمام بأحوال الأسرة وحقوقها وواجباتها‏.‏ وكان من أول هذه الاهتمامات مسائل الأحوال الشخصية لما لها من أجل الأثر علي الأسرة كلها من زوج وزوجة وأبناء‏.‏ وأن يكون شعارها الذي تبني عليه الأسر‏"‏ ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة‏"‏ سورة الروم الآية‏.21‏ ولكن في ظل العولمة بدأ ظهور قوانين الأحوال الشخصية وقوانين الطفل بدعوي المحافظة علي حقوق المرأة رغم ان الإسلام لا يعرف التجزئة والأسرة ليست شأنا شخصيا أو أحوالا شخصية ولكنها شأن مجتمعي بل هي أساس المجتمع بها يبدأ وعبرها يتمدد وبها يحفظ عقيدته وهويته‏.‏
ولقد بدأ قانون الطفل الجديد في اثارة نقاش فقهي واجتماعي متواصل بين أوساط المصريين رغم إقراره منذ عامين حيث بدأت عيوبه تطفو علي السطح بمجرد تطبيقه‏.‏ وتركز الجدل حول المواد الخاصة برفع سن توثيق الزواج إلي‏18‏ عاما‏,‏ وأحقية المرأة في نسب طفلها مجهول النسب إليها‏,‏ قانون الرؤية والوصاية التعليمية وهي مواد اعتبرها معارضوها فرضا لأجندة خارجية تشجع علي انتشار الفساد الأخلاقي والتفكك الأسري‏.‏
فمن بنود القانون التي تتعارض مع الشريعة منح الأم الحق في الإبلاغ عن وليدها وقيده بسجلات المواليد‏,‏ واستخراج شهادة ميلاده منسوبا إليها كأم‏.‏ وهكذا فإن القانون الجديد يجيز للأم نسب الطفل إليها‏,‏ وتسجيل ابنها بنفسها دون حاجة لوثيقة الزواج ويمكن نسبه بالتالي إلي أب مجهول مما يؤدي إلي اختلاط الأنساب وتلفيق الأمور دون رادع بل تشجع علي الزنا والإنجاب من السفاح‏,‏ وتغطية هذا العبث والانحلال بغطاء قانوني‏..‏ كما ان نسب الطفل لأمه مخالف لشريعة القرآن والسنة‏,‏ فنسبة الولد لأبيه وردت صريحة في القرآن الكريم‏:‏ ادعوهم لآبائهم هو أقسط عند الله فإن لم تعلموا آباءهم فإخوانكم في الدين ومواليكم وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به ولكن ما تعمدت قلوبكم وكان الله غفورا رحيما‏.[‏ الأحزاب‏:5].‏
ويتعارض مع الشريعة ايضا قانون رفع سن الزواج من‏16‏ إلي‏18‏ سنة‏,‏ فالشريعة تؤيد وتدعو وتحبذ التبكير بالزواج لمنع الانحرافات‏,‏ كما أن امتداد سن الطفولة إلي ثمانية عشر عاما يتعارض مع القاعدة الشرعية أن البلوغ هو سن التكليف‏,‏ كما قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ رفع القلم عن ثلاث‏:‏ عن المجنون حتي يفيق‏,‏ وعن النائم حتي يستيقظ‏,‏ وعن الصبي حتي يبلغ‏.‏ والخطورة في هذا الامتداد تتمثل في أمرين أحدهما تخفيف العقوبة علي الجرائم التي يرتكبها من لم يبلغ الثامنة عشرة‏,‏ حتي لو كانت الجريمة تستحق الإعدام‏.‏ والأمر الثاني منع توثيق الزواج قبل هذه السن حتي لو خشي ولي أمر الفتاة عليها من الوقوع في العنت‏.‏ وبالتالي من ارتكب جريمة قتل وهو في سن‏18‏ سنة واستحق الاعدام يحكم عليه بالسجن لمدة عشر سنوات وان كانت جريمته تستحق الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة فانه يحكم عليه بالسجن لمدة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات‏.‏ في حين ان الأهم كان استصدار نص قانوني يحمي الحدث المودع لدي احدي دور الرعاية الاجتماعية ويؤكد دور المراقب الاجتماعي علي تلك الدور مع الكشف المفاجيء والدوري علي المؤسسات العقابية واماكن الحبس او الحجز‏.‏ فرغم حظر القانون لاحتجاز الاطفال او حبسهم مع غيرهم من البالغين وتصنيفهم بحسب السن والجنس ونوع الجريمة الا ان هذا لا يحدث‏.‏
هذا ولقد اكدت د‏.‏ عزة كريم استاذ علم الأجتماع ان هناك ثلاثة قوانين مرتبطة ببعض قد ظهرت بشكل سريع لتلعب دورا اساسيا في علاقة الآباء بالأبناء ولتغير الكثير من الموازين داخل الأسرة‏.‏ اولها قانون الحضانة الذي رفع من سن‏13‏ الي سن‏15‏ سنة وبالتالي اصبحت الأم هي الأكثر ارتباطا وشحنا للأولاد ضد الأب‏.‏ ثم قانون الرؤية الذي يسمح لغير الحاضن برؤية اولاده مرة اسبوعيا ولمدة‏3‏ ساعات فقط وفي مكان عام‏,‏ ثم قانون الوصاية التعليمية الذي اصبح ايضا في يد الحاضنة فقط التي ستجد نفسها حين يصل ابناؤها الي سن المراهقة مرهقة وحائرة وغير قادرة علي السيطرة علي الأبناء في تلك السن الحرجة التي يصحبها سلوك انحرافي كنوع من انواع التمرد‏.‏ واضافت د‏.‏ عزة كريم انها تقترح تعديل قانون الاستضافة ليحق لغير الحاضن استضافة ابنائه يوما كل اسبوع‏,‏ واسبوعا خلال اجازة نصف العام وشهرا خلال الاجازة الصيفية حتي يكتمل دوره كأب او كأم في عيون اطفاله مع مضاعفة العقوبة الخاصة بسرقة الأبناء والسفر للخارج كنوع من انواع الأمان وتأمين الحاضن او غير الحاضن علي حد سواء‏.‏
الولاية التعليمية
ايضا اطلق خبراء القانون وعلماء الشريعة تحذيرات من النص في قانون الطفل الجديد علي حق الحاضنة في الولاية التعليمية وحرمان الأب منها وقالوا إن تجريد الأب من هذه الولاية لن تكون له انعكاسات سلبية علي المطلق وحده وإنما علي الطفل ذاته‏.‏
فوفق القانون تنص المادة‏54‏ علي أن تكون الولاية التعليمية علي الطفل للحاضنة وعند الخلاف بشأن ما يحقق مصلحة الطفل الفضلي يرفع أي من ذوي الشأن الأمر الي رئيس محكمة الأسرة بصفته قاضيا للأمور الوقتية ليصدر قراره مع مراعاة مدي يسار ولي الأمر دون المساس بحق الحاضنة في الولاية التعليمية وبالتالي يصبح الأب شريكا مرفوعا من الخدمة‏.‏ ولذا يطالب المتضررون من الآباء بحق الأب في ممارسة الولاية التعليمية وأن يصبح الحق للحاضنة في هذه الولاية في حالة اساءة الأب استخدام الولاية أو تعريض مصلحة الطفل للخطر بعد العرض علي القضاء
من جانبها اوضحت د‏.‏ امنة نصير استاذ العقيدة والفلسفة بجامعة الأزهر ان المتفق عليه شرعا أن الولاية التعليمية شق أساسي من الولاية الطبيعية ومن ثم فإن سلخها عن البناء الكلي للولاية ومنحها للأرحام أي السيدات الحاضنات يخالف مبدأ القوامة للعصب أي الرجال الآباء كما أن الولاية التعليمية نوع من القوامة التي هي للرجل بنص القرآن الكريم وهي قطعية ثابتة للرجل الذي هو العصب كما أن دفع الأب للجوء للقضاء لاثبات حق سيتسبب في نثر بذور كراهية الطفل لأبيه الذي ستصور الحاضنة له انه المعتدي ولا يريد مصلحته واضافت د‏.‏ امنة نصير‏:‏ لقد ناقشت بعض القوانين مع عدد من رؤساء محاكم الأسرة لاستصدار قانون متوازن ومتواز مع الصالح العام للأسرة كما قدمت ورقة بالنصوص المقترحة تحت عنوان‏"‏ بيت الطلاق وطفل الشقاق‏"‏ حيث نادت وسائل الاعلام ببث روح التسامح بين طرفي الطلاق ونادت بعدم افساد الأمهات لعلاقة الأبناء بآبائهم لأن ذلك يعتبر ظلما للطرف غير الحاضن كما طالبت الأب ان يحسن معاملة مطلقته ويحسن الانفاق عليها وعلي ابنائها دون الأضرار بها بسبب الخلاف والعند الذي تكون ضحيته الأطفال‏.‏
قانون الرؤية
بالرغم من الانتقادات التي واجهت المادة‏"20"‏ لسنة‏1929‏ والتي لم تتغير منذ‏"80"‏ عاما والمنظمة لما درج بتسميته‏"‏ حق الرؤية‏"..‏ إلا أن هذا القانون خلا من أي اشارة إلي‏"‏ حق الاستضافة‏".‏
هذا ولقد اكد المستشار عبد الله الباجا رئيس محكمة استئناف الأسرة انه يتعجب من اصرار المشرع علي تهميش موضوع الرؤية رغم ان قانون الطفل اعتبر ان ذلك يعتبر جريمة تعرض الطفل للخطر ولكن كل هذا بالطبع نتاج تطبيق قوانين جاءت مترجمة من الخارج من اتفاقيات دولية ولا علاقة لها بالواقع المصري‏.‏ فعلي سبيل المثال حق المرأة في استخراج شهادة ميلاد تلك قصة لا تتفق مع تقاليد الشعب المصري‏,‏ يضاف علي هذا القوانين الخاصة بالولاية التعليمية للحاضن وحق الاستضافة لغير الحاضن والتي تطبقها العديد من البلدان العربية منذ زمن الا مصر مما سيخلق جيلا من ابناء الطلاق غير الأسوياء‏.‏ واضاف عبد الله الباجا انه يجب سن باب في قانون الطفل خاص بأبناء الطلاق مع عدم الخلط بين القوانين الخاصة بالطفل والقوانين التي تندرج تحت بند الأحوال الشخصية‏.‏ وانهي عبد الله الباجا حديثه بأن العدل هو المساواة بين الزوجين وبين الرجل والمرأة عموما في المزايا والعيوب والحقوق والواجبات ولكن ما يحدث حاليا هو نوع من انواع التمييز لصالح المرأة‏.‏ فهل حين وصلت المرأة لمرحلة ان تكون قاضية خرجت خارج القاهرة مثل زملائها من الرجال؟ لم يحدث‏..‏هل حين تم ارساء مقاعد لها بمجلس الشعب بنظام الكوتة كانت مؤهلة لذلك؟ هناك فرق كبير بين الفرض وبين الوصول الي اعلي المناصب بالمجهود والدأب المتواصل وبالتالي وصلنا لنتيجة ان الأسرة في مصر قد هزلت نتيجة الرجولة الضائعة والنصر الزائف للمرأة‏.‏
العقاب البدني للطفل
من ناحية أخري فإن الإسلام لا يحبذ العقاب البدني للطفل‏,‏ ولكن أعطي الوالدين حق التأديب بهدف الاصلاح إلا أن القانون أعطي حقوقا مبالغا فيها للطفل‏,‏ فالمادة‏71‏ مكرر تحرم علي الأبوين أي تعنيف للطفل‏,‏ وإذا ثبت ذلك فإنهما يتعرضان للمحاكمة‏.‏ رغم ان النص صريح مروا أبناءكم بالصلاة لسبع واضربوهم لعشر‏,‏ وفرقوا بينهم في المضاجع‏.‏ وأخطر ما في القانون مادتان تم العبث بهما وتفريغهما من محتواهما‏-‏ أولا المادة رقم‏7‏ مكرر والتي نصت علي‏"‏ مع مراعاة واجبات وحقوق متولي رعاية الطفل‏,‏ يحظر تعريض الطفل عمدا لأي عقاب بدني أو ممارسة ضارة أو غير مشروعة وللجنة الفرعية لحماية الطفولة المختصة اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية عند مخالفة نص الفقرة السابقة‏".‏ في حين كان الاقتراح في المسودة الأولي ان يكون النص كالتالي‏"‏ مع مراعاة واجبات وحقوق متولي رعاية الطفل‏,‏ يمنع تعريض الطفل لأي إيذاء بدني أو تدخل تعسفي أو إجراء غير قانوني أو ممارسة ضارة أو غير مشروعة سواء في أسرته أو تعليمه أو عمله أو حياته بصفة عامة وكذلك يحظر المساس بشرفه أو بسمعته‏.‏ ومع عدم الإخلال بعقوبة أشد ينص عليها في قانون آخر يعاقب من يخالف أحكام هذه المادة بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر وغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف ولا تجاوز عشرة آلاف جنيه‏."‏ وبالتالي نجد ان النص خال من العقوبة و التجريم فلم يضع أي عقوبة علي ممارسة العقاب البدني بل اكتفي بكلمة‏"‏ يحظر‏"‏ استخدام العقاب البدني‏.‏ وبالتالي لم يقدم التشريع الجديد أي مادة صريحة لتجريم العقاب البدني الذي يتعرض له الأطفال في البيوت والمدارس ومؤسسات الرعاية الاجتماعية وأماكن العمل‏,‏ بل تعامل مع العقاب البدني بمنتهي الاستحياء والخجل‏.‏ والتساؤل هنا هل كلمة يحظر تصلح لان تضع نصا قانونيا رادعا ؟‏.‏ و بمراجعة مواد القانون و فقراته رأي علماء الشريعة و فقهاء القانون أن عددا من بنوده لا تتفق مع الشريعة الإسلامية ولا تقاليد وأعراف مجتمعنا العربي والإسلامي‏...‏ ومن ذلك علي سبيل المثال‏:‏ حبس الأب عند ضرب الابن‏,‏ وذلك بأن يقوم الابن بالتبليغ عن أبيه أو أحد الجيران‏.‏
ومن جانبها اوضحت د‏.‏ نهلة ناجي استاذ الطب النفسي بجامعة عين شمس أن تلك القوانين الجديدة مرجعيتها هي‏"‏ أحكام الاتفاقية الدولية لحقوق الطفل وغيرها من المواثيق الدولية وبالتالي تحمل في مضمونها النمط الغربي في مفهوم الحرية والمساواة وحقوق الإنسان كما هو واضح في النسخة الإنجليزية لتلك المواثيق والمعتمدة دوليا والتي لا تتماشي كثير من بنودها مع مجتمعنا الشرقي والاسلامي‏.‏
واضافت د‏.‏ نهلة ناجي ان تلك المشكلات التي بدأت تطفو بكثافة علي السطح والأسر المفككة ورثت أجيالها الإصابة بالعقد النفسية والمشاكل العصبية وتستمر هذه المشكلة والعقد حتي وإن وصلوا إلي سن الشباب وسن تكوين الأسرة‏.‏ كما ان مصير الأطفال يتأثر بمشكلة الطلاق إذ تعتبر هذه المشكلة بالنسبة لهم تجربة نفسية قاسية تؤثر علي بناء شخصية الطفل‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي أنها تفسد الطفل‏,‏ إذ تجعل من مشاعره غير مستقرة‏.‏ اما بالنسبة للقوانين الجديدة فأقول لمن يستصدرها ان للأب عظيم الأثر في حياة الطفل وفي تنشئته وتقويمه ومن خلال التوجيه الأبوي القائم علي النصح والإرشاد وتقويم الأخطاء يتكون الضمير والمثل الأعلي للطفل‏..‏
اين حماة المرأة ؟
الحقيقة ان غالبية ما تم استصداره من قوانين خلال الفترة الماضية والتي قيل انها لصالح المرأة لم تكن كذلك علي الاطلاق فهي بالفعل بمثابة نصر زائف صاحبه الكثير من التهليل والصخب الاعلامي دون ادراك للعواقب والنتائج التي ستخرج بجيل غير سوي نفسيا‏.‏ قانون الخلع علي سبيل المثال الكثيرات اعتبرنه انتصارا في حين ان جعل الرجل اكثر خوفا من الارتباط واكثر وعيا وتربصا ليضع في عقد الزواج مهرا يضمن له حياة كريمة في حالة الخلع‏.‏ وبالتالي تخسر المرأة البيت والزوج والمهر والأطفال الذين تتعثر في تربيتهم بل وتحمل لقب مطلقة‏.‏ أما المضحك المبكي المنبثق عن هذه المشاكل القضائية فهو أن المطلقة تحرم من الزواج مهما كان سنها في مقتبل العمر حتي لا تحرم من أولادها بإسقاط حضانتها نجد المطلق علي العكس من ذلك إذ يسارع بالزواج بأخري ثم يقيم دعوي قضائية ضد مطلقته وأولاده لإنقاص النفقة المقضي بها عليه‏,‏ ناهيك عن ضعف تقدير النفقة بداية‏.‏ من ناحية اخري لا يوجد ثمة إجراء قانوني يتخذ في مواجهة الخاطف‏..‏ وأمام بطء إجراءات النظر في دعاوي الحضانة التي لا تحتاج إلا لجلسة أو جلستين قضائيتين‏..‏ يطول خلالها المدة الزمنية التي تمنح للأب اختطاف ابنه دون مسئولية تقع علي عاتقه فلا يمكن للأم أن تحرر محضرا للأب لأنه ما زال زوجها والواجب المفروض أن يتم استصدار قرار فوري مؤقت من النيابة العامة بتسليم الطفل لأمه الحاضنة فورا ـ وقد يستغرق ذلك ما يزيد علي شهر‏-‏ وحتي يفصل في الدعوي ويصدر حكم بحضانتها تقع المآسي التي نشاهدها كل يوم أمام أبواب المحاكم وعلي مشهد ومرأي من القاصي والداني‏!!‏
واين القانون الذي يجبر ويخضع المدعي عليه لإجراء تحليل البصمة الوراثية في حين ان هناك‏15‏ الف قضية اثبات نسب امام المحاكم المصرية؟و اين تسهيل اجراءات التقاضي وسرعة الفصل في القضايا‏,‏ واين سرعة البت في قضايا النفقة وتعديل احكام النفقة للزوجة والابناء بما يلائم الواقع الاقتصادي الحالي‏,‏ اين الحكم بتطليق الزوجة التي مر عليها في المحاكم اكثر من عام‏.‏ اذا كان الشرع يأمر الزوج بألا يغيب عن زوجته اكثر من‏6‏ أشهر فما هو الوضع بالنسبة للزوجة التي مر عليها في المحاكم والنزاع اكثر من سنة وسنتين في المحاكم واين الخط الساخن للنساء اللاتي يتعرضن للعنف المنزلي من قبل الزوج؟ كلها اسئلة تحتاج الي اجابات من القائمين والمنادين بحقوق المرأة الذين للأسف نجحوا فقط في تحويل مؤسسة الزواج في مصر الي طرفين متناحرين‏.‏

*

----------

